# Epson Unveils its Latest 2D and 3D Full HD 1080p Home Theater Projectors



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Posted in the news section.


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Quick question:
Now with 5020 including 2 3d glasses, THX certification, is it worth spending $1k extra on getting a mount, extra 1 yr warranty and extra bulb.
Comments welcome


----------



## mppatt01 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Epson Unveils its Latest 2D and 3D Full HD 1080p Home Theater Projectors Read more: Epson Unveils its Latest 2D and 3D Full HD 1080p Home Theater*

A black plastic case lets everyone know youve got the extra $$


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Extra 1 yr warranty on Epson is around $275, add around $300 for bulb. So that's $575 plus on the difference. Don't know how much is the mount, maybe $250-300. Put all together it around 850 or so.


----------

